# Big Mudfish!



## 12ftModder (Mar 19, 2009)

Went camping for a week and wore out the yellow bullhead catfish caught around 80 from 8" to 13" 






Also caught a 36" Mudfish





and a few scenery pics

My Catfish Hole




Sunrise




A Local Enjoying The Florida Sun!



















An Osprey In Mid Flight








Blue Heron


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice photos - looks like you had a great time.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful pics and nice grinnel! :lol: 

That looks like somewhere that I would like to vacation. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Pics!!! (man i miss Florida  )


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics! And very nice "mudfish" too! That's a biggun'! :beer:


----------



## Andy (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics!
Nice fish.


----------



## Zum (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a seriously beautiful looking spot.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice report and Great pics 
That Mudfish looks like a Snakehead.


----------



## Brine (Mar 19, 2009)

Dang :shock: 

Did you catch him on the spincast?

Pics are great.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 19, 2009)

Awsome... Beautiful pics, great fish..... Makes me wanna come down sometime to fish that area....

Thanks....


----------



## fish devil (Mar 19, 2009)

:twisted: Awesome job on the pictures!!! Looks like a real great time.


----------



## captclay (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pics. Water gets much lower here I may have to come down there and visit.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice pics, but that gator looked a little to hungry for me. I think ill stay here in Pa. and take my chance with the rattlesnake.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice pictures and big mudfish!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2009)

Man im so jealous your fishing top water baits already, nice mud fish.


----------

